# need ebay education on auction results



## Bonnie in TN (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello all, I started lurking after a bought a ts impulsively off ebay..more on that later.  But ever since I have try to educate myself by reading here, watching ebay, etc.  I have a question about a couple of auctions that have just ended.  They are at the same resort, one is only a eoy, and the weeks are different.  But do those difference justify the hugh difference in prices? 

 This first one went for a rather high amount with 7 bidders: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARRIOTTS-G...00301214697?pt=Timeshares&hash=item5d33cfcbe9

The other had 4 bidders: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARRIOTTS-G...00301213583?pt=Timeshares&hash=item5d33cfc78f

Hope the links work!


----------



## channimal (Jun 10, 2012)

One is Grande Ocean at Hilton Head.  The other is Grande Vista in Orlando. Huge difference regarding supply/demand and thus price.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jun 11, 2012)

Not at all the same resort!!  Orlando has a HUGE number of timeshares, so because there is so much supply, demand is low.  You can get a timeshare in Orlando very, very easily, either by buying or exchanging.  I'd never buy a timeshare in Orlando. 

Not so many timeshares in Hilton Head.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 11, 2012)

B in TN said:


> Hello all, I started lurking after a bought a ts impulsively off ebay..more on that later.  But ever since I have try to educate myself by reading here, watching ebay, etc.  I have a question about a couple of auctions that have just ended.  They are at the same resort, one is only a eoy, and the weeks are different.  But do those difference justify the hugh difference in prices?
> 
> This first one went for a rather high amount with 7 bidders: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARRIOTTS-G...00301214697?pt=Timeshares&hash=item5d33cfcbe9
> 
> ...



Because you thought these were the same resort you are not ready to bid on eBay for a timeshare.

My advice to others and to you is to print out any auction you are considering and read it carefully.  I often see things in print that I did not notice on the computer screen.

Tread with caution, you are walking on thin ice here.


----------



## Bonnie in TN (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up.  I was actually just reading the closed auctions.  I have been following the Hilton Head ones in particular and thought the one that sold for $5600 was one on the highest I had seen.  While checking on down through the list I found the second one that I though was the same resort.  Obviously I did not read if carefully enough.  So may I ask you about the first link?  I know things are worth what someone will pay for but does that $5600 price tag seem like a reasonable resale price?  I have seem so many go un-sold in Hilton Head and I am just trying to figure out why this one sold and sold for so much.


----------



## channimal (Jun 12, 2012)

Sometimes it is simply that the buyer saw the value *to them* and had a number in mind they were willing to pay.  There have been some recent discussions on the real/perceived increase in prices for Marriott resales <shrugs>.  As you said, the price one is willing to pay is relative to the person(s) subjective belief of value.  If you spend time here on TUG and become an educated consumer, you'll learn to quantify that value, gauge market demand/supply, and be a better judge of _relative_ pricing and highs/lows related to the purchase price+costs of the resort(s) you are looking for.  Once you've gotten to that point, I believe the consensus is you are ready to buy.  

as an example.. I was looking at a '66 Mustang for sale on a country road here in New Hampshire.  They were asking $13,500.  I'd be willing to pay that (or something close) whereas my wife thought I was out of my mind and told me to get back in the car and drive away :annoyed:


----------



## Bonnie in TN (Jun 12, 2012)

channimal said:


> Sometimes it is simply that the buyer saw the value *to them* and had a number in mind they were willing to pay.  There have been some recent discussions on the real/perceived increase in prices for Marriott resales <shrugs>.  As you said, the price one is willing to pay is relative to the person(s) subjective belief of value.
> 
> as an example.. I was looking at a '66 Mustang for sale on a country road here in New Hampshire.  They were asking $13,500.  I'd be willing to pay that (or something close) whereas my wife thought I was out of my mind and told me to get back in the car and drive away :annoyed:



Thanks Channimal...I guess my next logical question is Was it a convertible?


----------



## channimal (Jun 12, 2012)

B in TN said:


> Thanks Channimal...I guess my next logical question is Was it a convertible?



lol.. sadly no  . If it had been  I'd be in the doghouse but at least I could sleep in the 'stang :hysterical:


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 12, 2012)

*Demand is what determines the price on eBay*



B in TN said:


> Thanks for clearing that up.  I was actually just reading the closed auctions.  I have been following the Hilton Head ones in particular and thought the one that sold for $5600 was one on the highest I had seen.  While checking on down through the list I found the second one that I though was the same resort.  Obviously I did not read if carefully enough.  So may I ask you about the first link?  I know things are worth what someone will pay for but does that $5600 price tag seem like a reasonable resale price?  I have seem so many go un-sold in Hilton Head and I am just trying to figure out why this one sold and sold for so much.



The only thing that matters is what someone is willing to pay.  At first this seemed high to me but after seeing that there were more than just two bidders, maybe not.

Being new I'll tell you my thought process when looking at this auction.  Maybe you can pick up a tip or two that would help you in the future.

When looking at the weeks this was able to float in I notice that the prime summer weeks are missing.  The ad does not say if this is ocean view or ocean front, at least I didn't see it.

Why does this matter?  After doing a quick search in the TUG classifieds and on RedWeek dot com I see a big difference in the asking prices for this resort depending on ocean front vs. ocean view and on the weeks available.

Of course the asking prices don't really mean they will get what or near what they ask but you can see prices way lower on the ocean views and non summer weeks.

Perhaps some of the bidders contacted the seller or resort and found out this was an ocean front unit.  Hard to say, really.

Also this auction included $1200 worth of MFs being paid for this year so the real cost of buying the unit was really $1200 less than the final bid.

Sorry for dragging this on, just trying to give you an idea of what to look for and where.


All this being said, you need to determine your needs, your travel times and the luxury level you are looking for.  Keeping in mind that your situation will change over time.

I personally would not pay this amount for this unit.  I do not look for luxury units when I travel.  To me the value of using a timeshare in a particular location is the location and what I can do while there.

Everyone is different.  I have friends who have half a million Wyndham points and go to some fine resorts.  They also don't get out into he woods or hike any trails, do any fishing or any other active endeavors.

Buy where you plan to go at the time of year you want to be there, is the best advice I can give you.  Also, pay close attention to the details. Do not rush, there are no deals that won't be repeated sometime down the line.


----------



## Bonnie in TN (Jun 17, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> The only thing that matters is what someone is willing to pay.  At first this seemed high to me but after seeing that there were more than just two bidders, maybe not.
> 
> Being new I'll tell you my thought process when looking at this auction.  Maybe you can pick up a tip or two that would help you in the future.
> 
> ...



Thanks John, that's very helpful to see that thought process.  I want to learn a lot more about the whole timeshare arena.  I want to go ahead and tell you guys what I have already done and please tell me what I did wrong and what I did right (or not very wrong!).

1.  I bought a timeshare impulsively off ebay while staying with a friend at her timeshare in April in Kissimmee.

2.  I bought this unit because I love Murrells Inlet.

3.  I bought a lockoff because my friend said that was better.

4.  I bought at Murrells Inlet because I can get there in about 6-7 hours.

5.  I bought float weeks with deeded week 36 because I like to go towards the end of May or early September; when its warm but not too hot; and not so crowded.

6.  I bought an EOY because that seemed less of a bad deal if this is a bad deal.  Only pay MF ever other year.

We vacation 2-3 times/year with at least 1 of these times at the beach.

Here's my unit http://www.ebay.com/itm/3BR-LOCKOFF...30776256153?pt=Timeshares&hash=item35bb563699

So please tell me what ya'll think and ALSO what I do next.  It's still pending closing and I have no reservations for this year.  

Many, Many thanks!!


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 17, 2012)

"1. I bought a timeshare impulsively off ebay while staying with a friend at her timeshare in April in Kissimmee."

Impulse buying sometimes means mistakes but think you did good here.


"2. I bought this unit because I love Murrells Inlet."

The advice most given here on TUG is buy where you want to go.

"3. I bought a lockoff because my friend said that was better."

I think your friend gave you good advise here.

"4. I bought at Murrells Inlet because I can get there in about 6-7 hours."

Sweet.

"5. I bought float weeks with deeded week 36 because I like to go towards the end of May or early September; when its warm but not too hot; and not so crowded"

I like floating weeks because of the flexibility they give.  Just remember to reserve early to get what you want.  Many people wait until there are no choices.

"6. I bought an EOY because that seemed less of a bad deal if this is a bad deal. Only pay MF ever other year."

The company I most often exchange with, DAE, gives you 3 years to use your deposits and is free to join.  With your lock off, you can be creative plus use their bonus weeks to get more vacas on the cheap.

"So please tell me what ya'll think and ALSO what I do next. It's still pending closing and I have no reservations for this year."

Stay on top of the process so you can get your reservations for this year.  I'm not sure but perhaps you can get the current owner to make the reservation you want for this year if the deed transfer is going to take a while.

Also join a trading company, after the deed transfers to your name.  Some are free to join and some cost to join.  There is also a difference in the cost to make exchanges and a difference in the choices you will have.

I like the unit you bought.  I looked at the listing and then checked the reviews here on TUG for that resort.  I like what I'm seeing.

Welcome to TUG and read, read and read some more to learn how to use what you bought.


----------



## Bonnie in TN (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks John, for all your help and advice!


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 17, 2012)

Bonnie in TN said:


> Thanks John, for all your help and advice!



You're welcome.

Keep reading, many other's opinions are 180 degrees from mine.  We have rich people here and poor people, Democrats and Republicans, lawyers and railroaders, even ex Army Cooks.  There is a broad spectrum and you can learn from them all, then decide what fits your needs.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 17, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Keep reading, many other's opinions are 180 degrees from mine.  We have rich people here and poor people, Democrats and Republicans, lawyers and railroaders, even ex Army Cooks.  There is a broad spectrum and you can learn from them all, then decide what fits your needs.



There is even a Air Force vet or two.  Do not know how they got in.


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 18, 2012)

Bonnie in TN said:


> So please tell me what ya'll think and ALSO what I do next.



too late now, i know, but one additional step that would have been a good idea is checking TUG resort reviews (in the members only area) to get a sense of the quality of the resort (cleanliness/location/amenities)...


----------



## Bonnie in TN (Jun 18, 2012)

A big shout of THANK YOU to all the Vets here.  I appreciate your service to our great country.

And yes Chalee, wish I found this site before I hit the bid button.  Well I still would like an odd year EOY or points..but that's after I figure a whole lot more about things.  Mainly from this board.


----------



## Bonnie in TN (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey, will you guys help me see the $800 difference in these 2 auctions on ebay?  (these are a concrete way for me to learn so I hope you don't mind).

I see the obvious difference of 14,000 points but would you help me see the other differences that would make the first one sell for a little over 5 cents/point and the other for well under a penny?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/203-000-Ann...50839744968?pt=Timeshares&hash=item231ebfd9c8


http://www.ebay.com/itm/189-000-Wyn...00779235384?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2ebf600038

Thanks as always. Bonnie


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 26, 2012)

Bonnie in TN said:


> Hey, will you guys help me see the $800 difference in these 2 auctions on ebay?  (these are a concrete way for me to learn so I hope you don't mind).
> 
> I see the obvious difference of 14,000 points but would you help me see the other differences that would make the first one sell for a little over 5 cents/point and the other for well under a penny?
> 
> ...



eBay's funny that way sometimes.

Nashville-cost to buy $5.10/1,000 points

Fla- $1.13/1,000points


Nashville MFs $5.61/1,000

Fla- $6.00/1,000

Could that $.39 difference in MF make that big a difference in purchase price?

I wouldn't think so, but you have to remember that we're only talking around a thousand to buy so to say they paid 5 times more than they could have is misleading

Some of the research may have showed that the Fla unit was coming due for some special assessments and the other not.

The Wyndham experts may know something along these lines.

I look at the bidding in these cases.

The Nashville unit had 10 bidders and the winning bidder didn't show a bid until 10 mins before the bidding ended.  It could have been an auto bid but he stayed with it so I can't be sure.

The second place bidder didn't come in until 2 mins before the end.

This looks like a case of 2 people really wanting those points.

The auctions closed one second apart from each other.  Unless you're really good, it's hard to take two auctions down to the last second like that when they close so near in time to each other.

Because eBay doesn't ID the bidders we don't know if the same bidders were involved in both auctions.

Unless someone familiar with the Wyndham properties see something inherent in the properties, I'd chalk it up to 2 last minute bidders on the Nashville unit.

It appears that the second place bidder in the Fla property put in an auto bid the day before the end so the winning bidder really had no one bumping him up.


I like the way you're studying this stuff.  Keep it up.


----------

